# FlatCat OTT - Impressions



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I had a couple words with Byudzai back in January 2015. He had a night spent with insomnia and he used the extra time to start figuring out an exciting attachment and just made a thread of his journey. This recent OTT FlatCat is originated from those times, however as I followed his steps it's clearly visible nothing is smooth and straightforward. But his efforts are well spent.

FlatCat OTT is a cool slingshot. The design is clean, easy to get the idea and works simply. Accuracy and feel is great. Pocketable and small sized but feels just right in the hand. Can be used with the pre cut bands (needs almost no time to change the bands) and single flats too. Alex made sure his bands are all clean cuts - a big thumbs up. He have a special tool and device just for this purpose.

Liked the 3D printed clip. I'm mostly shooting with right hand hold nowadays, but enjoyed switching hands to fully explore the potential of the right handed clip mount. If you see the video, my first shot with right hand was spot on out of the box.

To make something simple and smooth it usually takes difficult and crazy amount of actions. As I know how much work is spent with this design (just as with TTF FlatCat) I really appreciate the trade with Byudzai.

For more info you can check:

http://www.flatcatslingshots.com/

Thanks for your time, 

Tremo

Watch it in action on YouTube


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I just got mine a few days ago . I'm surprised at how easy it is to pull back and the speed 3/8 steel zipps on release . I'm planning shooting it more this weekend . Now I'm thinking on getting the ttf tube shooter . I expect it to perform in much the mind blowing way the ttf does .


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

namazu said:


> I just got mine a few days ago . I'm surprised at how easy it is to pull back and the speed 3/8 steel zipps on release . I'm planning shooting it more this weekend . Now I'm thinking on getting the ttf tube shooter . I expect it to perform in much the mind blowing way the ttf does .


I'm more an OTTguy, but the TTF tube is also a great stuff to handle! The system works great for both solution. You can fine tune it to exactly match your needs. Thanks for the comment!


----------

